# DVR choices for DirecTV?



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm a long time TiVo owner, but only ever had cable (comcast).

A friend has asked me for help in getting her husband TiVo for Christmas (my wife has finally got her first convert  )

The only issue is that they're on DirecTV, and looks like the DirecTiVo boxes are no longer available...

What do people recommend for DirecTV customers?

They have a pretty big rear projection TV for their main system, but it is only standard def I think. I have no idea if they're going to upgrade it in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Some previous discussions
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=327917
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=326439
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328726


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Bottom line: If you get a DTivo box DirecTV will activate it, but you may need to purchase an access card ($20 from DirecTV) if you are not taking the access card from an existing DirecTV receiver on the account.

Some eBay units I have seen will include an access card if you request it.


----------



## markinmn (Jun 28, 2004)

I saw this thread and had a similar question....

I already have a Hughes HDVR2 in one room and a generic non-dvr receiver (samsung I think) in a second room.

If I were to pick up a second-hand HDVR2 to replace the non-DVR reciever, could I use the access card from that non-DVR receiver in the HDVR2? Could I just put the samsung access card in the HDVR2 and be good to go without even calling DirecTV?

thanks!
-Mark


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

No. Access cards are tied to the box. They can be moved but only with a 2 hour phone call to customer service where you try to explain exactly why you NEEDED to move the card and they try to figure out how to make it work in the new box.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

> They can be moved but only with a 2 hour phone call to customer service where you try to explain exactly why you NEEDED to move the card and they try to figure out how to make it work in the new box.


I did this with a DSR704 a few months ago and it took just 2 minutes - it all depends on which CSR you get. If you have no luck, hang up and call back - you will eventually get the right person that can help you quickly.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> They can be moved but only with a 2 hour phone call to customer service where you try to explain exactly why you NEEDED to move the card and they try to figure out how to make it work in the new box.


If you explain it correctly, your phone time w/the actual CSR should be well under 3 min. Simply tell them your receiver has died & a relative gave you one that is no longer used, but works & that you want to do a card swap.

As goony says, if you get flack, hang up & try again - I swap cards around receiver for clients (& myself) quite often & have NEVER had a problem getting 'er done. 

The other nice thing is that when you do a card swap (as opposed to activating a NEW card) you DON'T get put on another contract for a new receiver activation. (which is TWO years on a DVR or HD box)


----------



## 1994rangers (Dec 13, 2006)

goony said:


> I did this with a DSR704 a few months ago and it took just 2 minutes - it all depends on which CSR you get. If you have no luck, hang up and call back - you will eventually get the right person that can help you quickly.


Goony, so true. It is like playing Russian roulette. My brother has been trying to have a DTivo receiver activated with a new access card for the last three days. He bought the receiver on Ebay and batting zero. Sooner or later, a CSR will activate for him.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

markinmn said:


> I saw this thread and had a similar question....
> 
> I already have a Hughes HDVR2 in one room and a generic non-dvr receiver (samsung I think) in a second room.
> 
> ...


If you get another HDVR2 and you are going to replace an existing non-tivo unit, you can try what I did. I set it all up with my old unit's card in it. Of couse it says invalid card so I call DTV and say "code 721". Their system sent a signal to my units and my used HDVR2 was working. This has been working with no problems since the end of May no CSR needed.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> No. Access cards are tied to the box. They can be moved but only with a 2 hour phone call to customer service where you try to explain exactly why you NEEDED to move the card and they try to figure out how to make it work in the new box.


Took me 5 minutes to move a card from on receiver to another...


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

All I can say is a year or so ago I was sent a replacement HR10 for one that was failing. The new one arrived with no card and the instructions to use my existing card. The CSR I got when I called acted like this was the most bizarre request she had ever heard and insisted that the new box should have come with its own card. Eventually they did get it working. But it was a long call. I guess it depends on which CSR you get.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Barryrod said:
 

> If you get another HDVR2 and you are going to replace an existing non-tivo unit, you can try what I did. I set it all up with my old unit's card in it. Of couse it says invalid card so I call DTV and say "code 721". Their system sent a signal to my units and my used HDVR2 was working. This has been working with no problems since the end of May no CSR needed.


True, but this ONLY works if you are remarrying to NON-RID receivers - RID boxes require a CSR to remarry...


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

dishrich said:


> True, but this ONLY works if you are remarrying to NON-RID receivers - RID boxes require a CSR to remarry...


HDVR2 is Non-RID and hopefully his older receiver is also :up:


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Barryrod said:


> HDVR2 is Non-RID and hopefully his older receiver is also :up:


Some folks on here claim that the OLDER receiver doesn't matter - only where you are moving the card TO. (hence the reason I said it the way I did) I haven't tried it like that yet, so I can't you for certain.


----------



## Nissan2 (Dec 16, 2006)

If your receiver is linked to an account with an amount due, then the receiver won't be activated no matter what the circumstance with the card is.


----------



## Wilsid (Sep 22, 2006)

I change out my wife's sony B1 to a RCA, the B1 died then to a sony tivo, now
she has new R10 tivo all on the same card. The card is a P4


----------

